# Screen Printing sunglasses?



## newskaone (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if any one has screen printed on sunglasses before? similar to something like this









Would this be possible to screen print? If not what would you recommend to print on sunglasses like these?

Thanks


----------



## artistj (Dec 11, 2009)

No I dont have any information on that but like you, I too am looking for this information. I'm also looking for some information on getting the actual lenses screenprinted with some kind of see-through tint ya know what I mean? Hopefully someone can help us out.


----------



## moonface (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I think the quickest way to achieve this would be with a vinyl, on both the arms and the lenses. There could also be a see-through vinyl, I'd suggest that you check with your local printer.


----------



## newskaone (Sep 23, 2009)

anyone have any other suggestions? I've thought about vinyl but I'd like to do it my self, and I actually have a vinyl plotter (not a super nice one) and when cutting that small it doesnt turn out. Any other ideas?


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

newskaone said:


> anyone have any other suggestions? I've thought about vinyl but I'd like to do it my self, and I actually have a vinyl plotter (not a super nice one) and when cutting that small it doesnt turn out. Any other ideas?


Try Laser Decals, (a water slider decals will be more easier).


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I think a pad printer would be more suitable for this type of work.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

You need to build a jig to hold the glasses so that the printing surface is flat, then use a vinyl ink that will air dry. you can gang up the screen so you can print as many as you like in each pass, you will need to spend some time on getting the jig set up right though. You could use acylic clay to make a surface that the back of the tines will set in so the front side is flat. Good Luck


----------

